# Olympic Recurve



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

Caveman94 said:


> I just started shooting at the end of December…got my first bow for Christmas. I'm shooting a Hoyt Horizon 25" riser with 34# Medium limbs for a 66" bow.
> 
> Up until a couple weeks ago, I had only shot 20yds indoor. Now I'm starting to shoot long distances outdoors. So far, 60yds has been the max available to me in the two clubs I belong to. (One is a "Fish & Game" club, so I'm kind of an alien with my Olympic Recurve there, and the other is an "Archery Club". Although, it's more compound and traditional, there are some OLY shooters. I plan on shooting "The Nutmeg Games" which is a FITA/World Archery 70M shoot…so, about 15 yards farther then I'm shooting now.
> 
> ...


Moving to small diameter carbons will very likely extend your range, and yes, a tab with a shelf like the Saker 1 is adjustable, about 1/2 of an inch up and down. 

Though it can seem alarming at first, you can also pull your sight in towards your eye to increase the range it represents, so if you have it all of the way out right now, try moving it back 3 or 4 holes and see if you don't have a good location for 70yds.


----------

